# naranja + anaranjado



## Gerry Poster

Good evening!

I am attempting to translate the instructions for a needlework kit I bought my mother in Sevilla, and have been stumped by the words "naranja" and "anaranjado," both of which appear as "orange" in the dictionaries I have found so far. Could anyone explain the difference, especially as it would apply to art?

Many thanks!

Gerry Poster


----------



## srsh

"naranja" is the fruit, and "anaranjado" is the color, thats why in English both are "orange". Anyway, people usually use both words indistinctly when referring to the color.


----------



## diegodbs

Gerry Poster said:
			
		

> Good evening!
> 
> I am attempting to translate the instructions for a needlework kit I bought my mother in Sevilla, and have been stumped by the words "naranja" and "anaranjado," both of which appear as "orange" in the dictionaries I have found so far. Could anyone explain the difference, especially as it would apply to art?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Gerry Poster


 
Es prácticamente igual. Yo emplearía naranja cuando el color sea igual al de las naranjas, y anaranjado si es ligeramente más pálido.


----------



## gonza123

We say naranja to both the fruit and the color.
Something "anaranjando" would be with an orange-ish tint , or shade.

So Gerry..dont worry, same thing.

Gonza


----------



## Soffi

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Es prácticamente igual. Yo emplearía naranja cuando el color sea igual al de las naranjas, y anaranjado si es ligeramente más pálido.


....   me deben haber estado vendiendo naranjas pirata porque no recuerdo haber visto ni un solo par dedl mismo color! ejje


----------



## Tino_no

Aquí "naranja" siempre es la fruta y "anaranjado" el color, aunque esté más claro, oscuro o etcéteras.
Saludos


----------



## Soffi

hi everyoneeeee


----------



## SADACA

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Aquí "naranja" siempre es la fruta y "anaranjado" el color, aunque esté más claro, oscuro o etcéteras.
> Saludos


 
Igual aquí!!!


----------



## gisele73

Hola,

Com han dicho los demás "naranja" es la fruta y "anaranjado" el color. Pero es muy común usar cualquiera de los dos para referirse al color. 

Yo casi siempre uso "naranja" cuando hablo del color y "anaranjado" lo uso muy poco, en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que "anaranjado" sea un color algo más claro que el "naranja", se trata del mismo color y de dos maneras diferentes de llamarlo.

Saludos


----------



## gisele73

Acabo de verificar en la RAE lo siguiente:

*anaranjado, da.* 
1. adj. De color semejante al de la naranja. U. t. c. s.

*naranja*.	
(Del ár. hisp. naranǧa, este del ár. nāranǧ, este del persa nārang, y este del sánscr. nāraṅga).	
1. f. Fruto del naranjo, de forma globosa, de seis a ocho centímetros de diámetro, corteza rugosa, de color entre rojo y amarillo, como el de la pulpa, que está dividida en gajos, y es comestible, jugosa y de sabor agridulce.	
2. f. Bala de cañón usada antiguamente, del tamaño de una naranja.	
3. m. *Color anaranjado.*


----------



## gisele73

Ah, hay algo que se llama *naranjada* (no sé si en los demás países le digan así) y es el jugo de naranja (natural) mezclado con agua y azúcar, como una limonada, pero de naranja


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Com han dicho los demás "naranja" es la fruta y "anaranjado" el color. Pero es muy común usar cualquiera de los dos para referirse al color.
> 
> Yo casi siempre uso "naranja" cuando hablo del color y "anaranjado" lo uso muy poco, en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que "anaranjado" sea un color algo más claro que el "naranja", se trata del mismo color y de dos maneras diferentes de llamarlo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola gisele73, ya dije que son prácticamente iguales, aunque yo aprecio una ligera diferencia de matiz, pero me puedo estar equivocando perfectamente.
Supongo que la duda la podría resolver la persona que inició este hilo, diciéndonos si él aprecia alguna diferencia de color en el "needlework kit" que compró en Sevilla, y en el que aparecen las palabras naranja y anaranjado. Me pareció entender que por eso preguntaba la diferencia.
De todas maneras reconozco que es una discusión (distinguir entre naranja y anaranjado) un poco bizantina.
Un saludo.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola gisele73, ya dije que son prácticamente iguales, aunque yo aprecio una ligera diferencia de matiz, pero me puedo estar equivocando perfectamente.
> Supongo que la duda la podría resolver la persona que inició este hilo, diciéndonos si él aprecia alguna diferencia de color en el "needlework kit" que compró en Sevilla, y en el que aparecen las palabras naranja y anaranjado. Me pareció entender que por eso preguntaba la diferencia.
> De todas maneras reconozco que es una discusión (distinguir entre naranja y anaranjado) un poco bizantina.
> Un saludo.



Hola Diegodbs,

Para mí se trata del mismo color, sólo que "anaranjado" la verdad no lo uso mucho y al menos en el Perú la mayoría usamos "naranja".

Saludos para ti también y feliz año nuevo


----------



## arnauri

> Hola gisele73, ya dije que son prácticamente iguales, aunque yo aprecio una ligera diferencia de matiz, pero me puedo estar equivocando perfectamente.


 
Estoy con diegodbs, aquí se usa anaranjado para tonos más palidos del naranja.

Un saludo


----------



## gisele73

arnauri said:
			
		

> Estoy con diegodbs, aquí se usa anaranjado para tonos más palidos del naranja.
> 
> Un saludo



Entonces talvez sea así en España, pero según la definición de la RAE no hay diferencia entre los dos, al menos así lo entendí.

Saludos


----------



## jaytea

En mis clases de Español he aprendido "color naranja" en vez de "naranja."  ¿Se suele decirlo asi, o sólo se dice "naranja"?


----------



## gisele73

jaytea said:
			
		

> En mis clases de Español he aprendido "color naranja" en vez de "naranja."  ¿Se suele decirlo asi, o sólo se dice "naranja"?



Me parece más usual decir "color naranja", pero lo mismo sucede con los demás colores (color azul, color rojo,etc...,).


----------



## Mei

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Me parece más usual decir "color naranja", pero lo mismo sucede con los demás colores (color azul, color rojo,etc...,).


 
Sí, a mi también pero de todas maneras puedes decir "El vestido rojo" en vez de "El vestido de color rojo", depende de cada uno supongo... yo lo digo indistintamente.

Mei


----------



## gisele73

Mei said:
			
		

> Sí, a mi también pero de todas maneras puedes decir "El vestido rojo" en vez de "El vestido de color rojo", depende de cada uno supongo... yo lo digo indistintamente.
> 
> Mei


 
Sí es verdad...talvez cuando se trata del naranja se usa con más frecuencia precedido por "color" (color naranja), aunque no es necesario relamente.

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Y mientras nosotros seguimos especulando, Gerry Poster aún no nos ha dicho si él nota alguna diferencia de color en su "needlework kit".


----------



## drei_lengua

Me sorprende que nadie no haya mencionado que se emplea "naranja" de otra manera que los otros adjectivos y colores.    Por ejemplo, se dice

1.  Tengo un carro *naranja*.
2.  Tengo una casa *naranja*.
3.  Tengo un carro *anaranjado*.
4.  Tengo una casa *anaranjada*.
5.  Tengo un carro amarillo.
6.  Tengo una casa amarilla.
7.  Tengo un carro bueno.
8.  Tengo una casa buena.

Mi punto es que el color "naranja" no se convierte cuando se aplique a un sustantivo masculino.  Sin embargo, "anaranjado" se convierte con el fin de conformarse al sustantivo.  Supongo que la razón es que una "naranja" como tal es una fruta y cuando se describe el color del algo se parece a la fruta.  Sin embargo, se debe tener en cuenta que "naranjo" es el árbol.  Entonces????   

Pensamientos?

Muchas gracias con antelación,
drei


----------



## diegodbs

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Me sorprende que nadie no haya mencionado que se emplea "naranja" de otra manera que los otros adjectivos y colores.  Por ejemplo, se dice
> 
> 1. Tengo un carro *naranja*.
> 2. Tengo una casa *naranja*.
> 3. Tengo un carro *anaranjado*.
> 4. Tengo una casa *anaranjada*.
> 5. Tengo un carro amarillo.
> 6. Tengo una casa amarilla.
> 7. Tengo un carro bueno.
> 8. Tengo una casa buena.
> 
> Mi punto es que el color "naranja" no se convierte cuando se aplique *aplica *a un sustantivo masculino. Sin embargo, "anaranjado" se convierte con el fin de conformarse al sustantivo. Supongo que la razón es que una "naranja" como tal es una fruta y cuando se describe el color del algo se parece a la fruta. Sin embargo, se debe tener en cuenta que "naranjo" es el árbol. Entonces????
> 
> Pensamientos?
> 
> Muchas gracias con antelación,
> drei


Lo mismo pasa con el color rosa o violeta.
- Tengo un coche rosa/violeta (no se dice roso ni violeto)
- Tengo una casa rosa/violeta


----------



## SADACA

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Lo mismo pasa con el color rosa o violeta.
> - Tengo un coche rosa/violeta (no se dice roso ni violeto)
> - Tengo una casa rosa/violeta


 
Y con el rosa igual que con el naranja:

Tengo un coche rosado (Dios me ampare!!)
Tengo una casa rosada


----------



## diegodbs

SADACA said:
			
		

> Y con el rosa igual que con el naranja:
> 
> Tengo un coche rosado (Dios me ampare!!)
> Tengo una casa rosada


Gracias Sadaca, ahora que lo pienso es muy normal.

Coche verde
casa verde
coche verdoso
casa verdosa

coche azul
casa azul
coche azulado
casa azulada,
etc etc.


----------



## drei_lengua

SADACA said:
			
		

> Y con el rosa igual que con el naranja:
> 
> Tengo un coche rosado (Dios me ampare!!)
> Tengo una casa rosada


 
He oido "rosado" y "rosada".   

drei


----------



## diegodbs

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> He oido "rosado" y "rosada".
> 
> drei


Y violeta (para masc. y fem.) 
pero violáceo, violácea.


----------



## drei_lengua

Yo creo que todo es ya claro.  Si queremos describir el color de algo y ese color tiene una cosa correspondienda como una flor no convertimos la palabra al masculino.  Ejemplos son naranja (la fruta), violeta (la flor), y rosa (la flor).  En cambio, "rosado" ni es una fruta ni una flor.  Entonces, tiene ambas formas, la de "rosado" y la de "rosada".

Okay, if we wanted to be sarcastic or make a joke we could say "Tengo un carro naranjo".  Then when someone corrects us we say "Hey, I was referring to the orange tree.  Hah hah, the joke is on you".  Not to digress too much but I do this with my Colombian friend.  I say "Bese mi culo" instead of "besa mi culo" because how ironic would it be to insult someone using a formal command.

Pensamientos?

drei


----------



## bluenait

Hi 

  In this context, they may refer to "naranja" when it is clearly that color, not mixed with order, and the expession "rojo anaranjado" when it is a red mixed with some orange and the same happens to "amarillo anaranjado" and so on. 

  I hope this helps.

  bluenait


----------



## bluenait

bluenait said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> In this context, they may refer to "naranja" when it is clearly that color, not mixed with order, and the expession "rojo anaranjado" when it is a red mixed with some orange and the same happens to "amarillo anaranjado" and so on.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> bluenait



En Rojo - naranja no se entenderia cual el color predominante, rojo anaranjado si (lo siento por las tildes)


----------



## vicksanders

What about rosado/rosada and rosa/roso??


----------



## vicksanders

Do we say that la casa es crema y el perro es cremo??  Gracias


----------



## vicksanders

OK - so I have just read all of the above and I am just a little confused.  When do we change colours from masculine to feminine??  To be or not to be...??  This is the question.  Can you just list the colours and say if they stay in their masculine form e.g. VERDE, MARRON, AZUL, GRIS, or not.  Just please write a list of the colours and if they change.  Muchas gracias.  Victoria


----------



## vicksanders

OK - so how about Rojo and Roja.  Does this even exist?  El libro es rojo y la camisa es roja.  Verdad?  I just want a list of the colours which do NOT change like azul, marron, etc.  Gracias


----------



## Forero

Welcome to the forum, Vicksanders.

I am afraid such a list would be too long for the forum. Any color name that is really the name of something else, like an orange, does not change.


----------



## vicksanders

I'm not sure you really understand me.  It's quite simple really.  I know that Azul, marron, and the other colours that do not have an O or an A at the end, do not change according to the gender of the noun.  I was just curious about the colours like violeta, naranja, and rosa (all of which I have just learned, do not change).  I just had queries about colours like rojo.  Some say el carro es rojo y la mesa es roja.  But others say that rojo does not change.  I just wanted a bit of clarification on the colours which end in o and a and whether they change.


----------



## vicksanders

I've just read something that really helps me:
Adjectives of colour derived from a noun, as "violeta" (violet), "rosa" (pink), "chocolate" (chocolate), etc., do not take the mark of the plural, the words "color de" being understood before them, as:

Guantes crema:
Cream gloves

So - I guess we can say the following too:  Adjectives of colour derived from a noun, as "violeta" (violet), "rosa" (pink), "chocolate" (chocolate), etc., DO NOT CHANGE ACCORDING TO MASC OR FEM.  They stay the same.


----------



## Forero

That's what I was trying to say. _Rojo_ is just a color, but _rosa_ means "rose" (a flower) and _naranja_ means "orange" (a fruit).

Sometimes the name of a flower, a fruit, or whatever becomes a regular color name and creates some controversy, but I doubt it is ever wrong to leave the word unchanged if it refers to something that has the color in question.

Native speakers, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vicksanders

I guess you now understand what I was getting at!!!  In an entry of yours you wrote: 
I am afraid such a list would be too long for the forum. 
It was this that I didn't really understand.  I didn't know where you were coming from with such a comment.  I just wanted a simple explanation of colours and I have done the research since, and all is clear to me now.  You were sort of understanding me when you said:
Any color name that is really the name of something else, like an orange, does not change.

OK - so now Todo esta bien.  Comprendo.  Muchas gracias for your input


----------



## solazabal

Como español que soy, rara ves he oído decir un chaleco de color naranja; sino que siempre se suele decir "algo naranja". Obviamente es totalmente correcto decir "algo de color naranja", pero no es lo normal.

Por otra parte, en España al menos, utilizamos el naranja para decir que algo es de ese color; y anaranjado, cuando no tenemos muy claro que color es, o si es un color indeterminado parecido al naranja. Es verdad que pueden usarse indistintamente, pero quiero matizar que anaranjado suele usarse, al menos en España, para un color parecido al naranja.


----------

